

Agile Software is a Cop-Out: What's Next - wallflower
http://blogs.forrester.com/mike_gualtieri/11-10-12-agile_software_is_a_cop_out_heres_whats_next

======
angusland
Good read. Going to take me a while to figure out what I agree with and what I
don't.

